# looking for Cromer Carramia



## Suprises (4 September 2016)

Trying to trace one of the foals from the last crop of Cromer horses, Cromer Carramia was born in June 99 and sold a few years later with her mum Cromer Carramanda, a long shot, but any news about these girls would be so good, the stud is no more, and I would love to know where my favourite girls are now. would be so grateful for any news good or bad.


----------

